# Günstiges Paniermehl futter zum feedern



## JerkMaster89 (24. August 2010)

Hallo Boardies #h
Wollte die Tage mal feedern gehen und mein Futter so weid es geht günstig halten.
Mein Rezeptvorschlag lautet Paniermehl , gemahlene Haselnüsse und Mais was haltet ihr davon?
Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Bin euch dankbar für jede Hilfe liebe Grüße JerkMaster #h


----------



## Tricast (24. August 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Paniermehl futter zum feedern*

Zum Anrühren eine wirklich starke Bohrmaschine benutzen. Habe meiner 600 Watt Maschine beinahne das Genick umgedreht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dunraven (24. August 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Paniermehl futter zum feedern*

Nicht viel.
Kauf Dir lieber eine bewährte Hausmarke.
NB hat z.B. welche die brauchbar sein sollen. Deine Mischung ist jedenfalls nicht gerade begeisterungsfähig. Sie mag billig sein (wobei die Haselnüsse sie vermutlich doch wieder teuer machen), aber billig ist immer noch zu teuer wenn es nicht den Erfolg bringt. Und je nach Paniermehlsorte kann es sein das Du da einen Teig im Korb hast der da Stundenlang drin bleibt.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Paniermehl futter zum feedern*

Hallo!

Die Alternative von Martin find ich gut, weil gutes P-L-Verhältnis. Um mal ne schnelle Session zu machen, nehm ich Maismehl/Weizenschrot und ganz wenig Paniermehl. Um die Fische am Platz zu halten nehm ich manchmal etwas Süßmais aus der Dose dazu oder gequollener Hanf. Den intensiven Geruch einer guten Mischung bekommst auch mit verschiedenen Flavours hin. Ich hab jetzt mal imme rmit Monster-Crab-Flavour gespielt. Da kannst mit 50ml konzentrierter Lösung schon ein 5-10 Kilo Futter machen (ich mach immer so 1-2 pro Session=. Muss aber nicht sein, denn allein der Weizenschrot ist gut. Rumflaovour geht auch ganz gut, das gibts in jedem Einzelhandel zum Backen. Gerade im Frühjahr hab ich super damit gefangen. 

Teure Fertigmischungen sind super - aber eben nicht für jeden in Massen leistbar. Auf Nüsse würde ich wahrscheinlich ganz verzichten. Du willst doch die Fische nicht zu arg sättigen???!!! Wie gesagt, feine Mehle sind gut sichtbar und die Fische sind schnell da (und bleiben auch, wenn ein paar Partikel dabei sind).

Aber - da gibts wohl viele Alternativen! Maismehr kostet bei uns 25kg 7,90€ und Weizenschrot 35kg auch um die 8,00 €. Bei 200ml Flavour bist bei ca. 3-6 €, Paniermehl für ein Kilo im Einzelhandel 0,69 € und Dosenmais um die 0,50 €. Da weißt, wie günstig das Futter ist! Und gut ist es allemal - mehrfach schon erwiesen am See und im Fluss!!!!

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## micha84 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Paniermehl futter zum feedern*

Also ich habe dieses Anfuttermittel auch immer selber gemacht aus Toastbrot,Haferflocken und paar andere dinge.

Bis man mir hier den Link gegeben hat wo man Futtermittel in Massen kaufen kann, und dan fing ich an zu rechnen. Das Ergebnis ist unschlagbar,  pro Kg. komme ich auf 0,85€ (Mit Versand). Diesen Preis kann man nicht halten wen man das Zeug in Supermarkt kauft. Man bestellt sich einfach das Grundfutter mit 20kg das ganze ist alleine schon richtig super, man kann es dan weiter verfeinern mit Kakau (für Brassen) oder Mais für Karpfen und andere Fische.


Also ich werde in Zukunft nur auf das Grandfuttermittel anwenden und hoffentlich viel Erfolg haben :vik::vik:


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. August 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Paniermehl futter zum feedern*



JerkMaster89 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies #h
> Wollte die Tage mal feedern gehen und mein Futter so weid es geht günstig halten.
> Mein Rezeptvorschlag lautet Paniermehl , gemahlene Haselnüsse und Mais was haltet ihr davon?
> Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?
> Bin euch dankbar für jede Hilfe liebe Grüße JerkMaster #h


Die Mischung bindet zu stark. Kannst du in Ballenform von Hand einwerfen, aber für in den Korb zu tun 100% untauglich.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> klick


Das Angel ich auch, mit 5 Kg Copra Melasse noch vermischt. Für RheinBarben und Brassen reicht das allemal, sie stehen drauf!


----------



## Brachsenfan (8. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Paniermehl futter zum feedern*

@ JerkMaster89
ein Tipp zum Mais: Geb den vorher in den Mixer und mach den schön klein. So sättigst du die Fische net so schnell und sie bleiben länger am Futterplatz(=mehr Bisse!)
Gemahlene Haselnüsse hab ich bisher noch nich probiert, kann aber bestimmt auch gut funktionieren.
Noch ein Tipp bezüglich billiges Futter: Weizen is ein super billiger Futterzusatz, der Masse und dem Futter attraktivität gibt. Er sollte aber vorher gekocht werden, damt er weich wird. Die Fische sammeln sich dann die einzelnen Körner aus dem Futter und suchen so den kompletten Futterplatz ab.
Natürlich nur, bis sie auf deinen Köder stoßen, ihn nehmen und du sie vom Futterplatz wegdrillst!#6

Viel Erfolg und Petri
lg
Brachsenfan


----------

